# LF Dan Quillian bow info



## militaryrednek (Dec 5, 2011)

just moved this weekend and found my Dan Quillian patriot pro takedown recurve i had years back when i was real big into traditional archery in my early teens. (excited? yes, yes i was). and due to financial strain right now i am debating on selling it. ill try to get some pics up tonight or tomm if that helps any (the wood is beautiful). so heres the info i can remember on it while im stuck here at work.

Dan Quillian Patriot Pro Take Down Recurve. Left Handed. 55# draw (i think, maybe 60#, check tonight) never hunted with, only target/competion. purchased in the Early 90s. If i remember right the retail price was about 700 bucks for it back when i got it (i think, not sure). Purchase at Archery Traditions in athens, Ga (wheres else for a Quillian?  )  been stored in a case broken down since probably 1999 or therabouts. new condition.

Also need a good link with a detailed description on how to accuratley determine the string length on a recurve. if i do sell it, need a string and cant find the original.

Lookin for a ball park asking price for it. although the more i think about it, the more i may start gettin back into shootin it. any other info would be appreciated as well.

cool story about the bow also, my dad originally purchased a dq cane brake for me for a christmas present, but did not have enough draw stregth. so when we went to go return it and get another, Mr. Quillian did a even Swap for the canebrake (bout 400 then) for the patriot pro (bout 700) since i was a lefty and he wasnt moving any at the time so he did a even swap.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 5, 2011)

that is a good bow you will regret selling it, 
Strings are easy to replace,


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds like there are some memories attached to it. You would never regret NOT selling it.


----------



## militaryrednek (Dec 5, 2011)

ya, more i think about it, the more i want to get back into shootin it again.  but wouldnt mind a figure to have incase i do need to sell it sometime ya know.

can modern arrows (aluminum, carbon fiber, etc) be used with a traditional bow? or do they only like the wood shafts. cant afford to loose points to targets like i did before with my wood shafts lol. thinkin i would just need a heavier grain point to use those maybe?


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 5, 2011)

getting back into shooting it again you came to the right Place, 

You can use any of the above arrow Choices you selected above. 
Let me know if you want to try a few different arrows through it, I have carbon Wood and aluminum arrows. Not to mention I can make you up a string as well using b-50 materials

as far as Price goes I bought a patriot a few years ago off here for 2 bills don't know what has happened to prices of them since as most don't go up for sale.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 5, 2011)

From time to time, I see them listed on other sites. Although they are better than some and will still hold their own with most newer recurves, they normally sell for somewhere in the $200-$250 range, unless a dyed in the wool patriot person comes along.

Bought a Patriot II in June of this year for $200 to my door.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 5, 2011)

Bows like this are hard to replace once there gone!
I agree with the others....Ya need to hang on to it!


----------



## militaryrednek (Dec 6, 2011)

ya, i doubt im gonna be selling it now lol.  save a few bills for a new string, arrows and a good quiver. might be able to pull off a hunt with it if i can remember how to shoot it lol.  i think i saw a few of the vhs instructional tapes by dan in the garage. need to pull those out again lol.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 7, 2011)

Even Archery Traditions when they have one come thru is about $250 +/-. 

I've shot one or two of those. You will regret selling it more than the $250 will bring you. Just my experience in a few gun deals...


----------



## militaryrednek (Dec 12, 2011)

pulled it out today and took some pics for yall. enjoy. still undecided though and not sure if it is a patriot as it does not say it on it. after about 10yrs, 2 deployments, things get a little fuzzy lol.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 12, 2011)

She is a Beauty, I haven't seen them colors before,


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 14, 2011)

I've never had a patriot that had patriot written on it.


----------

